# Is nothing sacred?



## precarious_me (Apr 12, 2012)

I mean, is there any moment in life that IBS doesn't have the potential to ruin or make awkward? I was just trying to comfort a friend about breaking up with her boyfriend, and throughout the entire conversation, my stomach kept making stupid gurgling and rumbling noises (I wasn't hungry, so it was just my IBS causing them). I didn't acknowledge them because I was trying to focus on what she was saying, but she must have heard them. Can't IBS leave any important/special moment alone? I'm so sick of it just controlling everything. I may be able to have some control over diarrhoea and such, but I can't really prevent my gut from contracting and making ridiculous noises. Anyone else had important moments, conversations or events ruined by a sudden onset of IBS symptoms?


----------



## Cassie90 (Oct 4, 2011)

df


----------



## precarious_me (Apr 12, 2012)

Yeah, that's what I try to do if anyone notices. It seems to freak people out a bit sometimes though, cause the noises are so weird and loud. I'm trying to accept that my IBS isn't going to go away any time soon, so I might as well just learn how to respond to people when my symptoms become apparent to them. Hopefully my symptoms will improve sometime in the near future though. On another note, I'm pretty certain I'm going to stay in college and continue going to uni here, at least until the end of the year. I'm doing a much easier course next semester, but I'm also going to look for work so I can save up some money and move into my own place at the end of the year. It'll be interesting to see if I can hold down a job and do college and uni with IBS :S I feel that if I don't learn to be independent now though, I probably never will due to my fear of IBS holding me back.


----------

